# PSA: Soft-bricking 'Pokémon: Let's Go, Pikachu!' NSP out in the wild



## smileyhead (Nov 14, 2018)

If you find an NSP of _Pokémon: Let's Go, Pikachu!_, *do not* install it! There is a fake pirate version of the game out in the wild that contains not the game, but a bricking code that will soft-brick your Nintendo Switch. Always have a recent NAND backup! In this case, if the malware causes damage to your Switch, you can only recover by restoring a backup!
Installing _Pokémon: Let's Go, Eevee!_ should be safe, but be careful.
Stay safe, friends.

 Source • SwitchHacks Reddit


----------



## olixus (Nov 15, 2018)

can you get a brick with a xci i downloaded the file from -snip- a trusted website for nsp's and xci's etc.
it is taking a long time to download due to a 5gb game and my wifi is crap


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 15, 2018)

XxBLUExX said:


> can you get a brick with a xci i downloaded the file from *snip* a trusted website for nsp's and xci's etc.
> it is taking a long time to download due to a 5gb game and my wifi is crap


Please edit the site name out of your post, you can't mention piracy sites by name on this forum.


----------



## DaFixer (Nov 17, 2018)

Great...
This is like r0mloader.nds (aka Trojan.DSBrickA) for the NDS from Darkfader al over again...


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Nov 22, 2018)

simple answer dont hack your switch and buy the damn game!


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 22, 2018)

What is the hash for this fake NSP?


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 22, 2018)

Buy the game, it's actually pretty good. I was initially against the game, but then I preordered it the day before it came out and have no regrets here.


----------

